# Inherited an IPAQ 3600 NOW What? What do u use your PDA for?



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had it for a while now. What features are available with this device? Does anyone still use this device? What you you use an IPAQ for???
Any uses that you give your PDA that would get my imagination rolling would be appreciated?


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone have an Ipaq? OR a PDA that you find useful?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a digital personal organizer. You use it as an address book, calendar. You can take notes, keep lists, write a novel. There are many sites with applications you can purchase or download for free such as games or other organizational utilities.

It's an older PDA, so read the manual to determine the processor and know the operating system version it's running before you download anything.


----------

